# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  فنان اليوم

## أميرة قوس النصر

كثرت المواضيع الي بتمدح الفنان الفلاني او الي بتشيد باسلوب الفنان الثاني 
 وخطرت الي فكرة .
كل يوم رح نحط اسم فنان وكل واحد بيجيو بحط راية فية وهيك بنسمع وجهت نظرنا بجوز حد يقلك شو انا ما في وراي غير هيك سوالف !!
بس القصة انه في فعلا فنانين بستحقوا انه نمدح اسلوبهم , ومش غلط نمدح ونحكي بشكل عام راينا فيهم .

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مين أول فنان

فكرة حلوة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ورح ابدء ب


بطاقة تعريف



احمد حلمى
الاسم:أحمد حلمي
تاريخ الميلاد: 18 نوفمبر 1968

تخرج من المعهد العالي للفنون المسرحية - قسم الديكور.

بدأ مشواره مذيعا ناجحا في برامج الأطفال ثم اتجه الى التمثيل من خلال ادوار صغيرة بدئها بفيلم " عبود على الحدود " مع الفنان علاء ولى الدين ثم " الناظر " و " وليه خلتنى احبك " مع كريم عبد العزيز و " السلم والثعبان " مع هانى سلامة و " رحلة حب " مع محمد فؤاد.

وتنبأ الجميع لحلمي أن يصبح نجما كوميديا قادما بقوة وبعد أكثر من سبعة أفلام قدم فيها شخصية صديق البطل أصبح حلمي بطلا مطلقا من خلال فيلم " ميدو مشاكل " و "زكي شان" و "ظرف طارق" الذي قام ببطولتها احمد حلمي وغيرها من الاعمال.

متزوج من الفنانة منى زكى وله ابنة اسمها لى لى. 







اعمال الفنان احمد حلمى


عبود على الحدود
الناظر
55 أسعاف 
رحلة حب
سهر الليالى
ميدو مشاكل
صايع بحر
زكى شان 
ظرف طارق
جعلتني مجرما
مطب صناعى
كده رضا
اسف على الازعاج

----------


## ajluni top

كاظم الساهر :Bl (3):

----------


## ajluni top

معليش انا استعجلت

احمد حلمي فنان بكل معنى الكلمه
وانا بحب افلامه كلهم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شو بلشنا بقوة ...بصراحة هاي قوية...أحمد حلمي ما في قبله ولا بعده الاول والاخير في الابداع الحقيقي بالفن ....ممثل بكل معنى الكلمة افلامه وبرامجه كلها ضربت بقوة واعتقد هو ثاني الفنانين اخذا للاجر بعد الزعيم عادل امام ...واخذ احمد على فيلمه الاخير مبلغ 4 ملايين جنيه مصري

انا بعشقه وبعشق كل افلامه ومقزز اصحابي فيه لدرجة مش طبيعية لانهم ثلثينهم ما بيحضروا افلام عربي....دمه خفيف بضحك بطريقة عفوية وجه سمح وكل شي في رائع ونفس الشي بنسبه لزوجته منى زكي...بس بصراحة تفاجأت بعمرو كنت افكره 34 سنة مش أربعين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قله من الفانين القادرين على البقاء بعفوية كما يفعلها احمد حلمي التي اعتبرمن عشاق افلامة .
احمد حلمي صاحب رساله بالرغم من كثر الانتقادات على اسلوبة الموحد في جميع افلامة الا انه فعلا من الممثلين الذين يستحقون التحية .

----------


## شمعة امل

كثير بحب افلام احمد حلمي .لديه خفة دم مش طبيعية 
بصراحة هو فنان بكل معنى الكلمة.
  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قد ما بحكي عن أحمد حلمي ما رح اقدر اعبره

افلامه رائعه جدا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

فنان اكثر من رائع 
مش عارف اذا صحيح انهم بيحكوا عنه بمصر انو خليفة عادل امام

----------


## زهره التوليب

قدير بصراحه...قبل اكم يوم حضرت فيلمه اسف على الازعاج :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  خلصت الفاين الي بالبيت

----------


## الولهان

ملك الشاشة 
عادل إمام


عادل إمام ممثل مصري، بدأت شهرته في أواخر السبيعنيات من القرن الماضي، ومنذ ذلك الوقت وهو يتربع على عرش شباك التذاكر. يعتبر من أهم الممثلين العرب المعاصرين، والأكثر شعبية في تاريخ السينما المصرية. مثل أكثر من مئة فيلم.[2] ممثل متعدد المواهب والأدوار، أشتهر بأدوار الكوميديا التي غالباً ما تحقق المعادلة الصعبة بين النجاح الجماهيري والمستوى الفني الرفيع. تأخذ بعض أعماله منحنى الجرأه وتثير ضجة وجدلاً لنقاشه لقضايا إجتماعيه، سياسية ودينية هامة



[عدل] حياته :
ولد في 17 مايو1940 في المنصورة وتخرج من كلية الزراعة التي تخرج منها الكثير من الفنانين المصريين. بدأ حياته الفنية على مسرح الجامعة ومنها صعد بالتدريج إلى النجومية. عادل إمام متزوج من السيدة هالة الشلقاني ولديه ثلاثة أبناء، أكبرهم المخرج السينمائي رامي إمام وابنته الوحيدة سارة إمام والمتزوجة من ابن المهندس نبيل مقبل أحد كوادر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر والمعتقل حالياً بتهمة الإنتماء للإخوان المسلمين، وأخيراً الفنان محمد إمام الدارس بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة. عادل إمام هو الأخ الأكبر للمنتج عصام إمام وزوج أخته هو الممثل الراحل مصطفى متولي.


[عدل] في الفن :
بدايته كانت أن أسند اليه دور صغير مع الفنان فؤاد المهندس في مسرحية السكرتير الفني. أدى بعدها مجموعة من الأدوار الصغيرة في أفلام بالأبيض والأسود مثل فيلم "الخروج من الجنة" و"عفريت مراتي" و"لصوص لكن ظرفاء". مثل أفلام البطولات الجماعية الخفيفة وخصوصاً مع رفيقي العمر سعيد صالح وسمير غانم، إلى أن قام ببطولة مسرحية "مدرسة المشاغبين" التي اطلقت شهرته في الآفاق ومسرحية "شاهد ما شافش حاجة" اللتان لاقتا نجاحاً كبيرا.
أصبح ممثلاً مرموقاً في مرحلة السبعينيات من خلال أفلام البحث عن فضيحةوالبحث عن المتاعب مع الفنان الكبير محمود الميلجي وناهد شريف وصفاء أبو السعود والفيلم ذات الطابع السياسي "إحنا بتوع الأتوبيس". ولكنه تميز بالأدوار الكوميديه وحقق أعلى الإيرادات عام 1979 في فيلم رجب فوق صفيح ساخن.

 
تلت ذلك مرحلة السيطرة والتربع، وأصبح نجم شباك التذاكر الأول في حقبه الثمانينات، مثل فيها شخصيات كوميدية جسد فيه دور المصري بمختلف مراحله ومستوياته، مثل الشاب المتعلم أوالريفي البسيط وتصدى لقسوة الحياة في أفلام مثل "المتسول" و"كراكون في الشارع" و"إحترس من الخط" و"خلي بالك من جيرانك". وفي نفس الفتره لعب أدوار أكثر جدية لينافس فيه ممثلي جيله المميزين أحمد زكيومحمود عبدالعزيزونور الشريف، ووجد ترحيباً من النقاد في أفلام "الأفوكاتو" و"حب في الزنزانة" مع سعاد حسني و"الهلفوت" و"حتى لايطير الدخان" و"الغول" مع وحش الشاشة فريد شوقي.




وهذا تعريف بسيط عن ملك الشاشة الفنان الكبير

عادل إمام

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_قدير بصراحه...قبل اكم يوم حضرت فيلمه اسف على الازعاج خلصت الفاين الي بالبيت_

*زهرة ... 
الحمد لله انه في حد بيفهمني ...
أنا هاد الفيلم اسمعت عنه كتير ... بس الشوف مو متل السمع ...
هلا الي نص ساعة مخلص مشاهدة للفيلم ... دموعي مو راضية توقف 
شي مو طبيعي فيلم راااائع ومعانيه كتير عميقة وكتتتتتتتتير مؤثر 
  
*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

احمد حلمي  روعه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب                      
قدير بصراحه...قبل اكم يوم حضرت فيلمه اسف على الازعاج خلصت الفاين الي بالبيت

زهرة ... 
الحمد لله انه في حد بيفهمني ...
أنا هاد الفيلم اسمعت عنه كتير ... بس الشوف مو متل السمع ...
هلا الي نص ساعة مخلص مشاهدة للفيلم ... دموعي مو راضية توقف 
شي مو طبيعي فيلم راااائع ومعانيه كتير عميقة وكتتتتتتتتير مؤثر 
  
_


_احمد حلمي اكثر من رائع .. احلى افلامه كده رضا .._ 

_شوووو زهرة وايات كيف كانت الصدمة لما عرفتوا انه ابوه ميت ...؟؟_ 
_انا ظليت ملتخم بعديها ساعة .._ 
_وعلى فكره رنة موبايله بالفيلم ((اسف على الازعاج )) انا حاطها رنه لشب زيه .._

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

احمد حلمي حبيبي

افلامه بتجنن وتقريبا حضرتها كلها

واذا بدكوا الصراحه لما حضرت آسف على الإزعاج بكيت أكثر من مره

الصراحه الفلم مؤثر ومن اجمل افلامه

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

أحمد حلمي من الفنانين خفيفي الظل وله رونق خاص واسلوب رائع وجميل أنا شخصياً أحب تمثيله وتعجبني حركاته جداً ومن أول ظهور له وكان دوره صغير وليس بطولة أثبت وجوده ببراعة ...

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

موضوع حلووو
وافضل ممثلين هم
< احمد حلمي . . . كريم عبدالعزيز >

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 					 
_موضوع حلووو
وافضل ممثلين هم
< احمد حلمي . . . كريم عبدالعزيز >







صح كمان كريم عبدالعزيز رائع
بس احمد حلمي برأيي افضل
_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

فنان اليوم هو :



> ملك الشاشة 
> عادل إمام
> 
> 
> عادل إمام ممثل مصري، بدأت شهرته في أواخر السبيعنيات من القرن الماضي، ومنذ ذلك الوقت وهو يتربع على عرش شباك التذاكر. يعتبر من أهم الممثلين العرب المعاصرين، والأكثر شعبية في تاريخ السينما المصرية. مثل أكثر من مئة فيلم.[2] ممثل متعدد المواهب والأدوار، أشتهر بأدوار الكوميديا التي غالباً ما تحقق المعادلة الصعبة بين النجاح الجماهيري والمستوى الفني الرفيع. تأخذ بعض أعماله منحنى الجرأه وتثير ضجة وجدلاً لنقاشه لقضايا إجتماعيه، سياسية ودينية هامة
> 
> 
> 
> [عدل] حياته :
> ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## ابو العبد

ما بتابع افلام عربية ... ولا اغاني عربية... :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

افلامه بتجنن 

بنظري هو الافضل كوميدياً

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
قدير بصراحه...قبل اكم يوم حضرت فيلمه اسف على الازعاج خلصت الفاين الي بالبيت

زهرة ... 
الحمد لله انه في حد بيفهمني ...
أنا هاد الفيلم اسمعت عنه كتير ... بس الشوف مو متل السمع ...
هلا الي نص ساعة مخلص مشاهدة للفيلم ... دموعي مو راضية توقف 
شي مو طبيعي فيلم راااائع ومعانيه كتير عميقة وكتتتتتتتتير مؤثر 
   



احمد حلمي اكثر من رائع .. احلى افلامه كده رضا ..  
شوووو زهرة وايات كيف كانت الصدمة لما عرفتوا انه ابوه ميت ...؟؟ 
انا ظليت ملتخم بعديها ساعة .. 
وعلى فكره رنة موبايله بالفيلم ((اسف على الازعاج )) انا حاطها رنه لشب زيه .._




إذا انت ضليت ملخوم ساعة .. أنا ضليت طول الفيلم أصلا منيح اني ضليت بكامل وعيي بعد هاي الصدمة .... ضليت طول الفيلم مصدومة وابكي ... :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 

فعلا كان فيلم رهيييب

----------


## آلجوري

عادل امام ما بحبه أبدا أبدا ... غير مدرسة المشاغبين كمسرحية كاملة بغض النظر عنه حبيتها ..
غير هيك أفلامه ما بحبها ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عادل امام بغض النظر عن سلبياته هو من الفنانين القديرين  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الزعيم ..... احسن ممثل كوميدي عربي

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_الزعيم ..... احسن ممثل كوميدي عربي_


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[IMG]http://www.wallpaper****.com/wallpapers/celebs/angelinajolie/angelina_jolie_34.jpg[/IMG]


نجلينا جولي هي ممثلة أمريكية مشهورة حائزة على جائزة الأوسكار، ولدت في 4 يونيو، 1975.و لديها طفله أسمها شيلوه نوفيل من النجم براد بيت، كما أنهما والدان بتبني لكل من مادوكس جولي بيت من كمبوديا، و زهار جولي بيت من إثيوبيا، و ابنة بيولوجية اسمها نوفيل شيلوه. كما تبنت طفل ثالث من فيتنام . وبالاضافة لذلك فهي معروفة بأعمالها الخيرية وتشغل حاليا منصب سفير النوايا الحسنة للأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللآجئين.
نشأتها :
ابنة الممثل الحائز على جائزة الاكادمي Jon Voight و عارضة الازياء والممثلة السابقة Marcheline Bertrand ، انفصل والداها عندما كانت تبلغ عاما واحدا ونشأت هي و شقيقها مع والدتها. وأول ظهور سنمائي لها كانت في سن الخامسة مع والدها في أحد افلامه.
جولي اسمها الأوسط ويعني بااللغة الفرنسية(جميلة) وليس اسم عائلتها وسبب تفضيلها لأسمها الأوسط علقت " احب والدي لكن لا اريد ان اكون هو "
كانت تعشق في طفولتها تربية السحالي والافاعي, وكان اسم سحليتها المفضلة فلادمير, والافعى المفضلة هاري دين ستانتن. ايضا في المرحلة الابتدائية كانت عضوة في عصابة فتيات التقبيل "kissy girls" وكانت مهمتهن اللحاق بفتيان المدرسة وتقبيلهم حتى يصرخوا ولكن الغيت العصابة بسبب اتصال إدارة المدرسة بأهالي الفتيات.
المزيد من المقالات:
خبر حصري انجلينا جولي تعترف بسر بيع صور اطفالها
صور اطفال انجلينا جولي و براد بت
بدأت جولي التمثيل في سن الثانية عشرة حيث التحقت بمعهد ستراسبرج المسرحي ، الجدير بالذكر انها كطبية انا ذاك.
التحقت بمدرسة بيفيرلي هيلز الثانوية في سن الخامسة عشر, حيث لم تكن الوحيدة في طموحها السينمائية ولكنها شعرت بأنها الوحيدة التي تفتقد إلى الجاذبية وسط أولئك الفتية والفتيات المدللين الوسيمين !
في سن السادسة عشر انتقلت للسكن لوحدها في شقة مقابل المنزل الذي تقطن فيه والدتها, وعرض عليها دور فتاة ألمانية في أحد الأفلام, فبدأت تتعلم من والدها كونه ممثل قدير وحائز على جائزة اوسكار. وأيضا في سن السادسة عشر - بعد أن خلعت النظارات وتقويم الأسنان - عملت كعارضة أزياء محترفة في لندن ، نيويورك و لوس انجلوس .

في عام 1993
التقت بأول زوج لها الممثل جوني لي ميلر ، وبقيا على علاقة لعدة أشهر ثم تزوجا, كانت جولي تبحث عن الاستقرار آن ذاك مع أنها كانت لا تزال شابة, وبدت أكثر انفتاحا مع الصحافة حيث أدلت بتصريحات مضحكة و غريبة بعض الشيء من أهمها: "You're young, you're drunk, you're in bed, you have knives; shit happens" حيث قالت هذه العبارة بسخرية وزوجها أيضا كررها.
كانت ترتدي في تلك الفترة العديد من الملابس الجلدية السوداء وكان لديها قميص ابيض مكتوب عليه اسم ميلر زوجها السابق بدمها !

في المقابلات وضحت جولي بأن اهتمامها بالدم والموت كان طويل المدى, حيث لم تكن تهوى جمع السكاكين فحسب, بل كانت منذ صغرها تتمنى لو أنها تستطيع العمل كمتعهدة لدفن الموتى في الجنازات.
فيما بعد بسب كثرة الخلافات بين جولي وزوجها واضطرا للانفصال وانتقلت هي للعيش في مانهاتن . وازدادت السنة الشائعات حول جولي وانفصالها عن زوجها وعن سر الخلافات إلى أن اعترفت جولي في تصريح كان بمثابة الصدمة للجميع بأنها ثنائية الجنس وعلى علاقة بالممثلة شيميزو.
وفي سنة 1999 تزوجت مرة أخرى من الموسيقي بيلي بوب ثورتون.
عام 2001 كانت بالنسبة لانجلينا أشبه بما يعرف بـ "فترة نضج" حيث أبدت تعاطفها مع الشعوب التي أهلكتها الحروب والدمار وقامت بعدة تبرعات تعاطفا من الشعوب الفقيرة.
وعينت سفيرة الأمم المتحدة للنوايا الحسنة وقد بدت عليها الجدية والنشاط في منصبها الجديد حيث سافرت إلى العديد من الدول كباكستان و تنزانيا و جيبوتي وغيرها من دول العالم الثالث التي تعاني من الفقر.
وفي نفس العام تبنت طفلا كمبوديا أسمه مادوكس وكان لا يتجاوز عاما واحد آن ذاك.

وفي عام 2002 حصل الطلاق مع زوجها الثاني ثورنتون حيث ادعت جولي بأنه كان أكثر اهتماما بمهنته -في ذلك الوقت موسيقاه- أكثر منها ومن مادوكس الصغير.
في عام 2004 كانت جولي تقوم بتصوير فلمها "السيد والسيدة ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بتجنن :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

و ما في بعد ال tomb rider

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وين الصورة رايحة :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

بغض النظر عن تمثيلها لاني مش كثير بفهم بهالشغلة بس الصراحة وكلمة الحق لازم تنقال شقفة...وصنفوها بالسنة الماضية من اجمل نساء الارض وانا بقول انها الاجمل على الاطلاق :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تيم حسن ممثل سوري من مواليد 17 فبراير 1976 في مدينة طرطوس الساحلية السورية في منطقة تدعى الشيخ بدر ثم انتقل مع عائلته للعيش في العاصمة دمشق عام 1980. أول أدواره كانت في مسلسل الزير سالم ثم في مسلسل صلاح الدين ثم في مسلسل صقر قريش ثم في ربيع قرطبة ثم في ملوك الطوائف هذا من ناحية المسلسلات التاريخية، كما كانت له أدواره في المسلسلات الدرامية ومنها: مسلسل نزار قباني وعلى طول الأيام والانتظار، كما أدى دور الملك فاروق آخر ملوك مصر في المسلسل الضخم الملك فاروق.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

تيم بصراحة شهرته بدأت من شكله بس ...لانو في ناس بالتمثيل اقدر منه ....بس هو ما اعتمد على شكله واعطى كل ادواره حقها ....بس كيف دخل بقوة عالساحة ؟؟؟؟ عن طريق شكله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تيم حسن ممثل قدير عيونه لحالها معبرات بشكل رائع  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

هو هاد ما بدنا نخلص منه ... بكل مكان بطلعلنا  :Db465236ff: 
نجي للجد هلا ومضطرة احكي ... وخصوصا هالأيام وانا راجع أتابع التغريبة ... هو ممثل جيد  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_تيم حسن ممثل قدير عيونه لحالها معبرات بشكل رائع_ 


 الله يخلي هالعيون الي معبرة بشكل رائع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا احمد انا ما بوافقك الرأي ، تيم له قدرة تمثيلية ليست بسيطة ، وحضورة قوي و بفرض حاله على الدور تماما ، يعني وانت بتحضر اله مسلسل ما بتحس انه بمثل 

و كمان قادر انه يمثل ادوار مختلفة و كل دور بده شخصية شكل ، مثل دوره بالتغريبة الفلسطينية ، ودوره بالانتظار ( عبود ) ، ونزار قباني ، ومع سلاف ( ناسي اسم المسلسل  :Db465236ff: )

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا احمد انا ما بوافقك الرأي ، تيم له قدرة تمثيلية ليست بسيطة ، وحضورة قوي و بفرض حاله على الدور تماما ، يعني وانت بتحضر اله مسلسل ما بتحس انه بمثل 
> 
> و كمان قادر انه يمثل ادوار مختلفة و كل دور بده شخصية شكل ، مثل دوره بالتغريبة الفلسطينية ، ودوره بالانتظار ( عبود ) ، ونزار قباني ، ومع سلاف ( ناسي اسم المسلسل )


اهم شي سولاف  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اهم شي سولاف


قصدك سلاف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
> _لا احمد انا ما بوافقك الرأي ، تيم له قدرة تمثيلية ليست بسيطة ، وحضورة قوي و بفرض حاله على الدور تماما ، يعني وانت بتحضر اله مسلسل ما بتحس انه بمثل 
> 
> و كمان قادر انه يمثل ادوار مختلفة و كل دور بده شخصية شكل ، مثل دوره بالتغريبة الفلسطينية ، ودوره بالانتظار ( عبود ) ، ونزار قباني ، ومع سلاف ( ناسي اسم المسلسل ) 
> _


كلامك صحيح 100% لكن اذا بتلاحظ شو حكيت ...انا حكيت انو اعطى كل ادواره حقها بس برأيي اللي اعطى مجال لتيم حتى تعرفه الناس من اول مسلسل هو شكله .... لانو اذا بتلاحظ انو المسلسل كان فيه كوكبة رائعة من النجوم اقدر من تيم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة الفنان تيم حسن مبدع ورائع فنان ايله طريقته التمثيلية المبدعة . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كلامك صحيح 100% لكن اذا بتلاحظ شو حكيت ...انا حكيت انو اعطى كل ادواره حقها بس برأيي اللي اعطى مجال لتيم حتى تعرفه الناس من اول مسلسل هو شكله .... لانو اذا بتلاحظ انو المسلسل كان فيه كوكبة رائعة من النجوم اقدر من تيم


طيب ، وهذا اشي كمان كنت بدي احكيه 

انه مع انه تيم كان موجود بين نخبة من الممثلين القويين ، لكن ما حسينا انه ضعيف ينهم 

وهذا بأكد انه ممثل قوي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا معك محمد  الفنان تيم ابدع في كثير من ادواره عفكرة مع انو كان مع فنانين كبار بس اثبت وجوده بينهم بطريقة ذكية .

----------


## غسان

ابو الزعبي انا مش معك بمسألة الشكل ابدا .. 

_  اول عمل اشترك فيه تيم حسن هو الزير سالم والزير سالم مسلسل تاريخي ما بيهتم بالشكل .._
_وبعد اداءه المميز بالزير السالم تبناه حاتم علي فنيا وبدأت ادواره تكبر حتى اصبح ياخذ البطوله المطلقه .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> _ابو الزعبي انا مش معك بمسألة الشكل ابدا .. 
> 
> اول عمل اشترك فيه تيم حسن هو الزير سالم والزير سالم مسلسل تاريخي ما بيهتم بالشكل ..
> وبعد اداءه المميز بالزير السالم تبناه حاتم علي فنيا وبدأت ادواره تكبر حتى اصبح ياخذ البطوله المطلقه .._


انا راح بالي عالتغريبة بفكر اول عمل اله ...بصراحة هو شاطر وموهوب وكله احساس :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ابو الزعبي انا مش معك بمسألة الشكل ابدا .. 
> 
> _  اول عمل اشترك فيه تيم حسن هو الزير سالم والزير سالم مسلسل تاريخي ما بيهتم بالشكل .._
> _وبعد اداءه المميز بالزير السالم تبناه حاتم علي فنيا وبدأت ادواره تكبر حتى اصبح ياخذ البطوله المطلقه .._


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
واهم شي الزير سالم

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_
واهم شي الزير سالم
_


_ كل شي ولا الزير سالم .._

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_
واهم شي الزير سالم
_


 عفكرة ا تنسي فيلمه الجديد مع الفنانة نور والفنان خالد الصاوي "ميكانو ". :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_انا راح بالي عالتغريبة بفكر اول عمل اله ...بصراحة هو شاطر وموهوب وكله احساس_


_ لا قبل التغريبه اله 3 او 4 اعمال تاريخيه .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ساندرا بولوك


ولدت ساندرا بولوك في السادس و العشرين من شهر تموز عام 1964 في مدينة Arlington

أما درجاتها العلمية و الأكاديمية , فقد درست في جامعة East Carolina في قسم الدراما

تتميز ساندرا بحيويتها , ذكائها الحاد و حس الفكاهة المميز

أما المغني المفضل لها فهو Tom Jones . و لدت ساندرا في عائلةٍ تتميز بالمقدرات الصوتية و الغنائية , فوالدتها Helga هي مغنية الأوبرا الإلمانية الأصل , أما والدها فهو مدربٌ مختصٌ بتدريب الأشخاص على أصول الغناء

و قد أمضت ساندرا سنواتٍ بالانتقال بين ألمانيا و فرجينيا في محاولةٍ منها لحضور كل الحفلات التي تؤديها والدتها . و قد كانت ساندرا من الوجوه المألوفة عند المنتجين سبب تواجدها مع والدتها على خشبة المسرح في كثيرٍ من الحفلات

و قد ساعد ظهورها على المسرح في الفترات الأولى من حياتها بتعزيز مشاعرها لتحلم بأن تصبح ممثلة في المستقبل . بعد مرور فترة من الزمن غادرت ساندرا جامعة East Carolina بعد حصولها على بعض الشهادات التي كان لها بعض الدور في ملاحقة حلمها بأن تكون ممثلة مشهورة . و لكن مما لاشك فيه أنها قد ناضلت لسنواتٍ عدة قبل أن تصبح إحدى الممثلات الشهيرات في هوليوود . و قد توجب على ساندرا أن تنتقل في عدة مراحل قبل أن تدخل عالم الشهرة من أبوابه , فقد كان عليها أن تمثل المشاهد المختصرة في أفلام الفيديو و التلفزيون بما في ذلك دورها في النسخة التلفزيونية المأخوذة عن فيلم Working Girl . و قد صرح Irwin Winkler مخرج فيلم The Net قائلاً : " عندام دخلت إلى مكتبي للمرة الأولى كانت ترتدي ثياباً عادية و حذاء رياضي و قبعة كرة البيسبول

بدا الأمر غريباً حينها, حيث تحرص معظم الممثلات على ارتداء افضل ما لديهن من الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي , أقصر التنانير و أضيق القمصان عندما يقابلن المخرج للمرة الأولى و لكن مع ساندرا فإن الأمر مختلف "

و من الجدير بالملاحظة أن ساندرا كانت قد بدأت بالحصول على فرصها بالتمثيل و الظهور على الشاشة الفضية في فيلم الخيال العلمي Demolition Man عندام حلت محل الممثلة Lorie Perry التي مثلت في فيلم Tankgirl

و لكن بالرغم من تواجد الممثل الشهير سيلفستر ستالون في ذلم الفيلم إلا أن ذلك لم يرثر في النتيجة التي تم الحصول عليها ألا و هي الفشل و الإخفاق

و لكن ذلك الإخفاق لم يؤثر سلباً على ساندرا , فقد رشحها المنتج Joel Silver للمخرج Jan Le Bont للتمثيل في فيلم Speed

و مع إطلاق هذا الفيلم لمع نجم ساندرا بولوك , حيث جنى الفيلم ما يقدر بنحو 120 مليون دولار في شباك التذاكر و لاقى إعجاب الكثيرين

و بعد ذلك مثلت ساندرا في فيلم While You Were Sleeping الكوميدي الذي أثبت المقدرة الكوميدية التي تمتلكها الممثلة الجديدة

و بعد ذلك أتبعته بالفيلم الدرامي A Time To Kill المستوحى من رواية المؤلف John Grishman

و اتجهت بعد ذلك للعمل في فيلم الإثارة The Net الذي بدا و كأنه قد فصل خصيصاً ليلائم شخصيتها و أدائها المتميز , حيث أدت فيه دور الخبيرة بشبكة الانترنيت و أجهزة الكمبيوتر

و بعد ذلك بدأت ساندرا بالاهتمام أكثر بعالم الفن و التمثيل حيث أسست شركة الانتاج الخاصة بها , و عند ذلك الوقت ساهمت بتأليف و إخراج و تمثيل فيلم Making Sandwichesأول أفلام شركتها المنتجة , و قد ظهر إلى جانبها الممثل Matthew McConaughey الذي ظهر في فيلم The Net . و قد أكدت بولوك في فيلم Practical Magic مقدرتها و موهبتها بالتعامل في عالم الفن , أمام الكاميرا كممثلة و خلف الكاميرا كمؤلفة و مخرجة , حيث ساهمت في تأليف و تمثيل دور الأخت التي تمارس السحر

حالياً يروق للعاملين بالسينما أن يتحدّثون عن شبكة الانترنيت أو حتى يقرون باستعماله. ومع أنّ ساندرا بولاك تستعمل الكمبيوتر لبضع سنوات الآن كما كان عندها حساب على شبكة "أمريكا أون لاين" الذي مازال موجوداً، لكنها ذكرت بأنّها تركته منذ وقت مضى، عندما عرفت بأنّ "اسم شاشتها" ( كما تدعي AOL) قد عرف للآخرين، الذين تابعوها على الشّبكة. وهي في الغالب تستعمل كمبيوترها (ماكنتوش بوربوك) لكي تتصل بأصدقائها المنتشرين في كل مكان من العالم وتقول بأن الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر والإجابة على البريد إليكتروني هو شيء جيد عندما ترجع إلى البيت أخيرا من تصوير فيلم متأخّر في الليل...

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا مها 
ممثله رائعه
لكن لا اذكر انه تابعت افلام الها

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بصراحة وانا صغير كنت اعشقها واتابع كل افلامها .... لحتى مرة اجتني صورتها من شب صاحبي وعلقتها بغرفتي دخل أبوي عالغرفة وعينكو ما تشوف الا النور ..... :Eh S(2): .....ومن يومها صرت احبها حب داخلي بس وفي فيلم جديد نزل الها قبل فترة حضرتو اسمو the lake house فيلم رائع كثييييير ورومانسي نفسي اسكن البيت اللي كانت ساكنيتو بالفيلم :Cry2:

----------


## ريمي

اناا[CENTER] اول اشي حاب اشكرك يا مها على الموضوع 2 اشي 
انا بحب افلام احمد حلمي في    زكي شان ومطب صناعي وظرف طارء وميدو مشاكل وكتيررررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررر بحب افلالامه  وعموما شكرا كتيرر كتير على هاد الموضوع الرائع ابهجينة وفرجينا احلى واحلى

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الاســــــم و الشهرة:    سلاف فواخرجي
مكان و تــاريخ الولادة:   
الـحـالــة العــائــليـــة:    متزوجة
عــــــــــــــــدد الأولاد:   1
ملاحظات:
 ليسانس آثار  من كلية الآداب جامعة دمشق -
معهد أدهم إسماعيل للفنون التشكيلية -
درع مهرجان القاهرة للإذاعة والتلفزيون عام 2001 عن مسلسل أحلام لا تموت
أهم الأعمال التي شارك بها:

في المسـرح: الصوت - حكاية الشتاء
في السـينما:  الترحال - نسيم الروح
في التلفزيون:  بنت الضرة - عودك رنان - خان الحرير - سرير بنت الملك - زمن المجد - الجمل - سري للغاية - تلك الأيام - ثلوج الصيف - العنب المر - قلب دافئ - سيرة آل الجلالي - قطوف - أحلام لا تموت - الأيام المتمردة - الخطيبة - لشو الحكي - مرحباً رمضان - قوس قزح - ورود في تربة مالحة - الغرباء - الحسناء والعجوز - مبروك - الناصر صلاح الدين - ذكريات الزمن القادم - شهرزاد - بكرا أحلى - عصي الدمع - الواهمون

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عيونها ما شفت احلا منهم ، ابتسامتها ملائكية ، وتمثيلها حلو ، و شخصيتها مهضومه ، وصوتها بجنن ، وضحكتها بتهبل ، هيه الوحيدة اللي شفت النظارات لايقة عليها، وهيه الوحيدة اللي شفت الشعر القصير لايق عليها 

هيه احلا فنانة شفتها كان بالشرق او بالغرب

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_عيونها ما شفت احلا منهم ، ابتسامتها ملائكية ، وتمثيلها حلو ، و شخصيتها مهضومه ، وصوتها بجنن ، وضحكتها بتهبل ، هيه الوحيدة اللي شفت النظارات لايقة عليها، وهيه الوحيدة اللي شفت الشعر القصير لايق عليها 

هيه احلا فنانة شفتها كان بالشرق او بالغرب 
_


  :Db465236ff: 

خد نفس عميق طيب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

أمورة ما بها شي  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> خد نفس عميق طيب


حكيت رأيي بصراحة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_حكيت رأيي بصراحة_ 


 احكي حد ماسكك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

توم كروز Tom Cruise الاسم الفني ل توماس كروز مابوثير الرابع (مواليد 3 يوليو 1962 ) ممثل أمريكي و منتج سينمائي عُرِف بأدائه لكثير من الأدوار في الأفلام الأمريكية التي نالت شهرة عالمية، و مراكز متقدمة في شباك التذاكر، و جوائز عالمية مما جعله نجما سينمائيا عالميا . بدأت شهرته عندما مثّل في فيلم blockbuster عام 1983. يعرف بأنه علملوجي scientologist ملتزم.
سبق له الزواج مرتين الأولى من الأمريكية ميمي روجر، و الثانية من الممثلة الأسترالية نيكول كيدمان قبل أن ينفصلا بعد زيجة استمرت لعشر سنوات، وتبنى معها طفلين هما :Frown: إيزابيل) و(كنور). وهو الآن متزوج من كايت هولمز، و لهما ابنة اسمها سوري.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وسيم افلامه جميلة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خالد صالح ممثل مصري من مواليد (23 يناير 1964) في القاهرة.
بدء التمثيل من خلال مسرح الجامعة و مثل في مسارح الهواة مثل مسرح الهناجر في دار الأوبرا المصرية لفترة طويلة ، و كان هذا في الوقت الذي كان يمارس فيه أعماله التجارية الخاصة .
تفرغ تماماً للتمثيل في سنة 2000 م و هو في سن السادسة و الثلاثون و لمع نجمه سريعاً وبرع في آداء الأدوار المعقدة وفى ادوار الشر والجبروت.
من أهم أعماله السينمائية تيتو وعمارة يعقوبيان وأيضا عرض له في رمضان 2007 مسلسل سلطان الغرام و في رمضان 2008 بعد الفراق وهما بطولة مطلقة له وايضا في صيف 2007 فيلم أحلام حقيقية وفيلم (هى فوضى) إخراج يوسف شاهين و خالد يوسف.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ومن وعلي بموت في تمثيلة  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## غسان

_تمثيله حلو .. واداه ممتاز .. _ 

_بس ما بموت فيه .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _تمثيله حلو .. واداه ممتاز .. _ 
> 
> _بس ما بموت فيه .._


غريب :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_غريب_


_ ما غريب الا الشيطان .._

----------


## saousana

> خالد صالح ممثل مصري من مواليد (23 يناير 1964) في القاهرة.
> بدء التمثيل من خلال مسرح الجامعة و مثل في مسارح الهواة مثل مسرح الهناجر في دار الأوبرا المصرية لفترة طويلة ، و كان هذا في الوقت الذي كان يمارس فيه أعماله التجارية الخاصة .
> تفرغ تماماً للتمثيل في سنة 2000 م و هو في سن السادسة و الثلاثون و لمع نجمه سريعاً وبرع في آداء الأدوار المعقدة وفى ادوار الشر والجبروت.
> من أهم أعماله السينمائية تيتو وعمارة يعقوبيان وأيضا عرض له في رمضان 2007 مسلسل سلطان الغرام و في رمضان 2008 بعد الفراق وهما بطولة مطلقة له وايضا في صيف 2007 فيلم أحلام حقيقية وفيلم (هى فوضى) إخراج يوسف شاهين و خالد يوسف.


مواليد ال 64 
ختيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار  :Hah:  :Hah:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مبدع بكل افلامه خصوصا الريس عمر حرب وهي فوضى ...ممثل بكل معنى الكلمة رائع جدا وانا بحب تمثيله كثيييييييييييييير

----------


## شمعة امل

ماعليش رح اضيف فنانة كتير بحبها 

الاسم: مي عز الدين
تاريخ الميلاد: 19/1/1980
مكان الميلاد: الاسكندرية

كطفلة جميلة و جريئة كان يقع عليها الاختيار لتقديم حفلات تخرج الحضانة.. أما في المدرسة بالإسكندرية كانت ترأس فريق المسرح المدرسي. مي تهوى رسم البور تريه.. و ليس ذلك بغريب فخالها فنان الكاريكاتير المعروف رؤوف ناصري، الذي يعمل بمجلة روزاليوسف و صباح الخير. مي تخرجت حديثا من كلية الآداب، قسم اجتماع. 

على غير عادة أقرانها.. يبدو أن مي كانت مصرة على تصبح ممثلة. في عام 2001، نمى إلى مي أن المطرب المحبوب محمد فؤاد يبحث عن وجه جديد ليشاركه البطولة في فيلمه الجديد "رحلة حب". أخذت الزمام في يدها وطلبت من صديق العائلة المخرج منير راضى أن يعرفها على مخرج فيلم محمد فؤاد المخرج محمد النجار الذي وجد في مي الجمال و الموهبة.. و بسرعة تم الاتصال بمحمد فؤاد الذي أخذ بجمالها و أسند إليها الدور. 

الظهور الثاني لمي كان في مسلسل "أين قلبي"، الذي لعبت فيه دور ابنة يسرا. مي تذكر أنها كانت جد محظوظة لاختيارها لهذا الدور. فقد كانت مي مدعوة لمشاهدة مسرحية "لما بابا ينام" من قبل مخرج المسرحية خالد جلال. بعد العرض توجهت مي لحجرات الفنانين خلف الكواليس لتهنئة أبطال العمل. أعجبت يسرا بمي و عرفت منها أنها سبق لها القيام ببطولة فيلم أمام محمود فؤاد.. فقامت بمكالمة مجدي أبو عميرة مخرج أين قلبي و أخبرته أنها وجدت من ستقوم بدور ابنتها في المسلسل.. و فعلا أسند الدور لمي رغم وجود أربعين مرشحة! 

الإخوة السبكية، المنتجين المعروفين باغتنام الفرص، نما إليهم نجاح مي.. فسارعوا بالاتصال بمي و عرضوا عليها عملا لا تستطيع رفضه.. فقد عرضوا عليها أن تقوم بدور فتاة من أسرة فقيرة.. وجدت مي في ذلك الدور تحدى لقدراتها.. قبلت مي على الفور خاصة حين علمت أن عبلة كامل و منة شلبي مشتركتين في العمل و هي قد سبق لها العمل مع النجمتين في مسلسل أين قلبي.

و عرف اسم مي، و ظهرت موهبتها بوضوح، و توالت عليها الأعمال منها ما نجح و منها ما لم يحقق نجاح يذكر.. كما عملت مرة ثانية مع مجدي أبو عميرة في مسلسل "الحقيقة و السراب" الذي حقق نجاحا كبيرا.. و قد لعبت فيه مي دور منال ابنة فيفي عبده بجدارة. 

كغيرها من الوجوه الجديدة ظلت في انجذاب للشاشة الكبيرة فقامت ببطولة فيلمين.. إحداهم أمام عامر منيب، فيلم كيمو و انتيمو، أما ألآخر فقد قامت ببطولته منفردة.. رغم فشل الفيلمين تجاريا إلا أن مي تعتبر أن دورها في فيلم "فرح" من أفضل أدوارها. 

رمضان الماضي أذيعت ثلاث مسلسلات لمي.. "يا ورد مين يشتريك"، "لقاء على الهوا"، و "محمود المصري". بالتأكيد العمل في أكثر من موقع عمل متعب جدا.. و حين سألت مي عن سبب قبولها العمل في ثلاث مسلسلات في وقت واحد.. عرفت أنها وجدت نفسها مضطرة لقبول العمل في "يا ورد مين يشتريك" رغم ارتباطها مسبقا مع مجدي أبو عميره و يسرا لتصوير مسلسل "لقاء على الهوا" فقد اتصلت بها الفنانة الكبيرة سميرة أحمد و أخبرتها أنها رشحتها للعمل.. بالنسبة لمسلسل "محمود المصري" فقد كان لنفس المخرج الذي طالما شجعها و تثق به كثيرا.. مجدي أبو عميرة. 

عام (2006) كان عام التحدي لمي عز الدين قررت فيه أن تكون أو لا تكون.. فخرجت من القالب الرومانسي البريء الذي اعتمدت فيه على ملامحها الطفو ليه البريئة.. و قررت خوض تجارب جديدة.. فقدمت فيلم "أيظن" للإخوة الشبكية. جسدت فى الفيلم ثلاث شخصيات.. الأولي راقصة والثانية البنت المسترجلة والثالثة الفتاة البدينة.. ثم فيلم "خيانة مشروعة" للمخرج خالد يوسف قامت فيه بأداء شخصية الصحفية المعارضة التي تتزوج من رجل ثري وتمر بظروف نفسية سيئة بعد وفاته.. كما قدمت مسلسل "بنت بنوت" للمخرج ياسر زايد . قامت بأداء شخصية فتاة فقدت عائلتها تتبناها سيدة طيبة ثم تموت تلك السيدة فتجد الفتاة نفسها في الشارع بلا عائل، تصارع الأحداث. 

حاليا مي تدقق كثيرا في اختياراتها.. فهي تسعى إلى تقديم شخصيات جديدة تضيف إليها.. و هي لا تضع المكسب المادي في حساباتها. 

أعمال الفنانه مى عز الدين : 

أفلام :

رحلة حب .
فرح .
بوحه .
أيظن .
خيانة مشروعة .
عمر وسلمي .

مسلسلات :

أين قلبى .
الحقيقة والسراب .
لقاء على الهوا .
يا ورد مين يشتريك .
محمود المصرى .
بنت بنوت .
*********************

----------


## شجر الأربعين

أحمد أحمد 
ه ه ه ه
أجمل وأحلى وأرقى فنان أنا بحبه كتير
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

فنانه رائعه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

بحبها مووووووووت

----------

